# Forum Championship: Royal Rumble 2022



## ThirdMan

Thanks. Will make my predictions soon.



Inside Cradle said:


> *Your Royal Rumble entry (no predictions necessary):*
> (Each Forum participant will be randomly assigned a Men's Royal Rumble entry number)


So we're not gonna use the entrant numbers we chose in that other thread?


----------



## Inside Cradle

ThirdMan said:


> So we're not gonna use the entrant numbers we chose in that other thread?


Entry numbers are assigned randomly. Don't worry about that, it will be done after all entrants/players have submitted predictions


----------



## CTv2

6. Edge/Beth
5. Becky Lynch
4. Roman Reigns
3. Bobby Lashley
2. Brock Lesnar (Men's Rumble)
1. Bayley (Women's Rumble)

*Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each) *Brock Lesnar, Drew McIntyre, Omos, AJ Styles*
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each) *Bayley, Ronda Rousey, Bianca Belair, Sasha Banks*
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble** *Omos*
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble** *Ronda Rousey*
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting)** *AJ Styles*
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble** *Bianca Belair*


----------



## ThirdMan

*Royal Rumble Card*

1. Ronda Rousey wins the Women's Rumble
2. Brock Lesnar beats Lashley
3. Brock Lesnar wins the Men's Rumble
4. Roman Reigns
5 - Edge & Beth Phoenix
6 - Becky Lynch


*Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble - *Big E, Brock, Orton, Edge*
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble - *Sasha, Charlotte, Bianca, Ronda Rousey*
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble - *Omos*
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble - *Charlotte*
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble - *Austin Theory*
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble - *Bianca Belair *


----------



## DammitChrist

My Predictions:

- Men's Royal Rumble (AJ Styles) - 1

- Women's Royal Rumble (Ronda Rousey) - 4

- Brock Lesnar vs. Bobby Lashley (winner) - 2

- Roman Reigns (winner) vs. Seth Rollins - 3

- Becky Lynch (winner) vs. Doudrop - 6

Edge & Beth Phoenix (winners) vs. Miz & Maryse - 5

*Bonus points:*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each) - AJ Styles, Randy Orton, Drew McIntyre, and Edge

2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each) - Ronda Rousey, Sasha Banks, Bianca Belair, and Charlotte Flair

3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble** - Omos

4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble** - Bianca Belair

5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting)** - AJ Styles

6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble** - Charlotte Flair
(16 points)


----------



## Smark1995

*Royal Rumble Card*

1. Ronda Rousey wins the Women's Rumble
2. Brock Lesnar wins the Men's Rumble
3. Lashley beats Lesnar
4. Roman Reigns
5 - Edge & Beth Phoenix
6 - Becky Lynch


*Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble - *Big E, Lesnar, AJ Styles, Omos*
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble - *Sasha, Charlotte, Bianca, Ronda Rousey*
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble - *Omos*
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble - *Bianca*
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble - *Austin Theory*
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble - *Bianca Belair*


----------



## La Parka

*Royal Rumble Card*

1. Men's Royal Rumble
2. Women's Royal Rumble




(21 points)


6) Becky Lynch
5) Roman Reigns
4) Edge and Beth Phoenix
3) Brock Lesnar def Lashley
2) Ronda Rousey wins the women's rumble
1) Brock Lesnar wins the mens rumble 

*Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each) - Brock Lesnar, Bobby Lashley, Austin Theory and Big E
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each) - Bliss, Charlotte, Belair and Ronda Rousey 
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble** - Omos 
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble** - Charlotte 
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting)** - Austin Theory
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble** - Belair


----------



## Banez

*Royal Rumble Card*

6) Becky Lynch
5) Romanwinslol
4) Miz & Maryse
3) Bobby Lashley
2) Brock Lesnar (Rumble winner)
1) Rhonda Rousey (Rumble Winner)

*Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions*


1) Final four: Brock, AJ, KO, Zayn
2) Final four: Bianca, Liv, Rhonda, Charlotte
3) Brock
4) Charlotte
5) KO
6) Charlotte


----------



## Chris22

6. Becky Lynch
5.Edge & Beth Phoenix
4. Seth Rollins
3. Bobby Lashley
2. Sasha Banks (Women's Rumble Winner)
1. AJ Styles (Men's Rumble Winner)

Bonus Rumble Match Predictions:

1. Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks, Bianca Belair, Charlotte Flair
2. Kevin Owens, AJ Styles, Austin Theory, Big E
3. Austin Theory
4. Sasha Banks
5. AJ Styles
6. Bianca Belair


----------



## KFStyles

6. *Becky Lynch (c)* vs. Doudrop 
5. *Roman Reigns (c)* vs. Seth Rollins
4. *Edge & Beth Phoenix* vs. Miz & Maryse
3. Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Bobby Lashley*
2. Women's Royal Rumble - *Ronda Rousey*
1. Men's Royal Rumble - *Brock Lesnar*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble - *Brock Lesnar, AJ Styles, Kevin Owens and Austin Theory*
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble - *Ronda Rousey, Charlotte Flair, Sasha Banks and Bianca Belair*
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble - *Omos*
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble - *Charlotte Flair*
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble -* AJ Styles*
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble - *Sasha Banks*


----------



## BlissLynch

6. *Becky Lynch* (c) vs Doudrop Smackdown Womans Championship
5. *Roman Reigns* (c) vs Seth Rollins Universal Championship
4. *Edge and Beth Phoneix* vs Miz and Maryse
3. *Brock Lesnar* (c) vs Bobby Lashley WWE Championship
2. Mens Royal Rumble *Brock Lesnar*
1. Womans Royal Rumble *Ronda Rousey*


1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each) *Brock Lesnar, Austin Theory, AJ Styles, Omos*
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each) *Alexa Bliss, Sasha Banks, Ronda Rousey, Charlotte Flair*
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble *Omos*
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble *Bianca Belair*
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting) *Austin Theory*
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble *Bianca Belair*
(16 points)


----------



## Leviticus

1. Men's Royal Rumble *Brock Lesnar* (1 point)
2. Women's Royal Rumble *Ronda Rousey* (4 Points)
3.* Brock Lesnar *(c) vs. Bobby Lashley [WWE Championship] (3 Points)
4.* Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Seth Rollins [Universal Championship] (2 Points) 
5. *Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Doudrop [SmackDown Championship] (6 Points)
6. *Edge & Beth Phoenix* vs. Miz & Maryse (5 Points)
(21 points)

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each) Brock Lesnar, Austin Theory, AJ Styles, Omos
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each) (Ronda Rousey, Charlotte Flair, Sasha Banks,Shayna Baszler
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble** Omos
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble** Charlotte Flair
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting)* Austin Theory
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble** Ronda Rousey
(16 points)


----------



## Lady Eastwood

1. Men's Royal Rumble: *Randy Orton* (1 point)
2. Women's Royal Rumble *Ronda Rousey* (3 Points)
3.* Brock Lesnar *(c) vs. Bobby Lashley [WWE Championship] (4 Points)
4.* Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Seth Rollins [Universal Championship] ( 6 Points)
5. *Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Doudrop [SmackDown Championship] (5 Points)
6. *Edge & Beth Phoenix* vs. Miz & Maryse (2 Points)

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each) *KO, Randy Orton, Rey Mysterio, Big E*

2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each) *Ronda Rousey, Charlotte Flair, Sasha Banks, Alexa Bliss *

3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble** *Big E *

4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble** *Charlotte Flair*

5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting)* *Rey Mysterio *

6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble** *Ronda Rousey*


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

the one with the (W) next to it is my choice of who is winning
1. Men's Royal Rumble #12
2. Women's Royal Rumble #18
5. Brock Lesnar (c)(W) vs. Bobby Lashley [WWE Championship]
6. Roman Reigns (c)(W) vs. Seth Rollins [Universal Championship]
4. Becky Lynch (c)(W) vs. Doudrop [SmackDown Championship]
3. Edge & Beth Phoenix(W) vs. Miz & Maryse

bonus points
1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each)
Austin Theory, for gits and shiggles Johnny Knoxville, Randy Orton and Kevin Owens
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each)
Bayley, Ronda Rousey, Charlotte, Lita
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble**
Omos
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble**
Bianca Belair
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting)**
Dolph Ziggler
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble**
Aliah

My Royal Rumble Spots
2 points for your entry winning the match, 1 point for runner-up
1 additional point for your entry in final four
1 point for your entry gaining most eliminations
1 point for your entry lasting longest in match

(This is my largest post/comment as you can tell, i dont like typing or writing a lot of stuff at one time)


----------



## Chelsea

*Royal Rumble Card*

1. Men's Royal Rumble: *Brock Lesnar (1 point)*
2. Women's Royal Rumble: *Ronda Rousey (3 points)*
3. Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Bobby Lashley [WWE Championship]: *Brock Lesnar (2 points)*
4. Roman Reigns (c) vs. Seth Rollins [Universal Championship]: *Roman Reigns (5 points)*
5. Becky Lynch (c) vs. Doudrop [SmackDown Championship]: *Becky Lynch (6 points)*
6. Edge & Beth Phoenix vs. Miz & Maryse: *Edge & Beth Phoenix (4 points)

Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each): *Brock Lesnar, Big E, Omos, AJ Styles*
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each): *Ronda Rousey, Alexa Bliss, Charlotte Flair, Bianca Belair*
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble: *Omos*
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble: *Bianca Belair*
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting): *AJ Styles*
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble: *Charlotte Flair*


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

Back to jobber city for me but I remember a guy who was fairly successful in wrestling who had 'never give up' on his shirt... Then again, they say anything can happen at the Royal Rumble so, who knows... I might actually pin another jobber!

Anyway, back to predicting...

6 - *Edge & Beth Phoenix* vs. Miz & Maryse
5 - *Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Doudrop 
4 - *Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Seth Rollins 
3 - Brock Lesnar (c) vs. *Bobby Lashley*
2 - Women's Royal Rumble: *Ronda Rousey*
1 - Men's Royal Rumble: *Brock Lesnar*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each): *Lesnar, Omos, Big E, Orton*
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each): *Flair, Belair, Naomi, Ripley*
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble: *Omos*
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble: *Belair*
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting): *Sheamus*
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble: *Ripley*


----------



## Mutant God

6. Becky
5. Roman
4. Miz & Mrs
3. Sasha Banks (WRR)
2. Lashley 
1. AJ Styles (RR)

Bonus:
1. AJ Styles, Big E, Kevin Owens, Sheamus
2. Sasha Banks, Ripley, Bliss, Nikki Cross
3. Omos
4. Belair
5. AJ Styles
6. Charlotte


----------



## emerald-fire

6. Becky Lynch
5. Edge and Beth Phoenix
4. Women's Rumble - Ronda Rousey
3. Universal Championship - Roman Reigns
2. WWE Championship - Bobby Lashley
1. Men's Rumble - Brock Lesnar

*Bonus*
1. Randy Orton, Omos, Brock Lesnar, Big E
2. Sasha Banks, Ronda Rousey, Charlotte Flair, Bianca Belair
3. Omos
4. Charlotte Flair
5. Riddle
6. Charlotte Flair


----------



## keithf40

*Royal Rumble Card*

Becky Lynch 6
Edge & Beth Phoenix 5
Roman Reigns 4
Bobby Lashley 3
Women's Royal Rumble Rhonda Rousey 2
Men's Royal Rumble Brock Lesnar 1

*Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each) Kevin Owens, Big E, AJ Styles, Brock Lesnar
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each) Ronda Rousey, Bianca Belair, Bayley, Asuka
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble** Big E
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble** Bianca Belair
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting)** Big E
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble** Bianca Belair


----------



## MrFlash

6. *Becky Lynch*
5.* Edge/Beth*
4. *Roman Reigns*
3. *Bobby Lashley*
2. *Brock Lesnar* (Men's Rumble)
1. *Rhonda Rousey * (Women's Rumble)

*Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each) * Drew McIntyre, Brock Lesnar, Omos and AJ Styles*
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each) *Bayley, Ronda Rousey, Bianca Belair, Sasha Banks*
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble *Omos*
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble *Ronda Rousey*
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting)** *Aj Styles*
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble** *Bianca Belair*


----------



## People Power

6. Becky Lynch
5. Edge/Beth
4. Roman Reigns
3. Lashley
2. Ronda Rousey (Women's RR winner)
1. Brock Lesnar (Men’s RR winner)

Bonus:
1. Brock, AJ Styles, Omos, Big E
2. Rousey, Sasha Banks, Charlotte, Bianca Belair
3. Omos
4. Charlotte
5. AJ Styles
6. Bianca Belair


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

6) Becky Lynch
5) Edge & Beth Phoenix
4) Roman Reigns
3) Brock Lesnar
2) Ronda Rousey (Womens Rumble)
1) Big E (Mens Rumble)

Mens Rumble Final Four: Big E, Kevin Owens, Riddle, Randy Orton
Womens Rumble Final Four: Sasha Banks, Bianca Belair, Ronda Rousey, Charlotte Flair
Mens Rumble Most Eliminations: Omos
Womens Rumble Most Eliminations: Ronda Rousey
Mens Rumble Iron Man: AJ Styles
Womens Rumble Iron Man: Bianca Belair


----------



## Rookie of the Year

*Royal Rumble Card*

1. Men's Royal Rumble- *Winner- Big E (2)*
2. Women's Royal Rumble- *Winner- Ronda Rousey (1)*
3. Brock Lesnar (c) vs. Bobby Lashley [WWE Championship]- *Winner- Brock (3)*
4. Roman Reigns (c) vs. Seth Rollins [Universal Championship]- *Winner- Roman (4)*
5. Becky Lynch (c) vs. Doudrop [SmackDown Championship]- *Winner: Becky (6)*
6. Edge & Beth Phoenix vs. Miz & Maryse- *Winners- Edge & Beth (5)*

*Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions*

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each)- AJ Styles, Kevin Owens, Riddle & Big E
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble (1 point each)- Sasha Banks, Bayley, Mickie James & Ronda Rousey
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble**- Big E
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble**- Charlotte Flair
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting)**- Riddle
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble**- Charlotte


----------



## InfamousGerald

6. Becky Lynch
5. Edge and Beth
4. Roman Reigns
3. Ronda Rousey (Women's RR)
2. Bobby Lashley
1. Brock Lesnar (Men's RR)

1. Brock Lesnar, AJ Styles, Omos, Damian Priest
2. Ronda Rousey, Bianca Belair, Charlotte Flair, Asuka
3. Omos
4. Bianca Belair
5. Austin Theory
6. Naomi


----------



## Proc

6 Lesnar
3 Rollins
4 Becky
5 Edge & Phoenix
1 Rumble winner: Sasha Banks
2 Rumble winner: AJ Styles

1) Big E, AJ Styles, Orton, Rey Mysterio
2) Sasha Banks, Charlotte, Bianca Belair, Ripley
3) Omos
4) Charlotte
5) Rey Mysterio
6) Bianca Belair


----------



## fabi1982

Royal Rumble Card

1 - KO
2 - Ronda Rousey
3 - Bobby Lashley
4 - Roman Reigns
6 - Becky Lynch
5 - Edge & Beth Phoenix

Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble (1 point each) - KO, AJ, Austin Theory, Omos
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble - Ronda, Sasha Banks, Liv Morgan, Asuka
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble** - Omos
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble** - Bianca Belair
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble (longest lasting)** - Riddle
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble** - Charlotte Flair


----------



## Inside Cradle

6. Becky Lynch
5. Edge & Beth Phoenix
4. Roman Reigns
3. Brock Lesnar
2. Women's RR: Sasha Banks
1. Men's RR: Big E

*Bonus points:
Royal Rumble predictions*

1. Men's final four: Big E, Styles, Omos, Owens
2. Women's final four: Banks, Flair, Bayley, Belair
3. Most eliminations Men's: Omos
4. Most eliminations Women's: Flair
5. Iron Man: Styles
6. Iron Woman: Banks


----------



## Hephaesteus

6-Edge/Beth
5-Becky lynch
4-Roman Reigns
3- Bobby Lashley
2- Brock Lesnar wins the royal rumble
1- Sasha Banks ( know Im throwing away that point, but wutevs)

Royal Rumble predictions
1. Aj Styles, Brock Lesnar, Jey Uso, Orton
2. Sasha Banks, Bianca Belair, Trish Stratus, Sonya Deville
3. Brock Lesnar
4. Shayna Bazler
5. Finn Baylor
6,Charlotte flair.


----------



## Mister Abigail

6. *Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Doudrop 
5. *Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Seth Rollins
4. *Edge & Beth Phoenix* vs. Miz & Maryse
3. *Brock Lesnar* (c) vs. Bobby Lashley
2. Women's Royal Rumble - Bayley
1. Men's Royal Rumble - Brock Lesnar

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble - Brock Lesnar, Big E, Rey Mysterio and Austin Theory
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble - Bayley, Charlotte Flair, Sasha Banks and Bianca Belair
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble - Omos
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble - Bianca 
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble - Rey Mysterio
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble - Bianca


----------



## BReal73

6. Becky Lynch
5. The Miz and Maryse
4. Roman Reigns
3. Brock Lesnar
2. Ronda Rousey (Royal Rumble)
1. Omos (Royal Rumble)

1. McIntyre, Sheamus, Styles, Big E
2. Ronda, Sasha, Bianca Belair, Charlotte Flair
3. Randy Orton
4. Charlotte Flair
5. Damien Priest
6. Charlotte Flair


----------



## Inside Cradle

I am about to draw the (Men's) Royal Rumble match entries!

There are 28 entries - two spots will remain unclaimed (let's hope it's nobody important!)

Your number will correspond to the wrestler who enters with that number. 

I have made one small addition: you can also gain one point for your entry eliminating someone - I feel this keeps it a little more interesting and I hope that's cool. The maximum score is now six.

Your entry scores points in the following ways:

2 points for your entry winning the match
1 point for runner-up
1 additional point for your entry in final four
1 point for having an elimination in the match* 
1 point for your entry gaining most eliminations
1 point for your entry lasting longest in match
(Max: 6 points)
*these are not cumulative i.e. you get 1 point for 1 elimination or 10 eliminations


----------



## ty1990

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan

Inside Cradle said:


> I am about to draw the (Men's) Royal Rumble match entries!


Are you going to list our numbers on this thread?


----------



## Inside Cradle

Here we go!

These were drawn once, at random using random.org (take it up with the booking committee if you're unhappy)

*Royal Rumble (Men's) entrant numbers:*

Mutant God
Leviticus
CTv2
Chelsea
(no entry)
Banez
InfamousGerald
BlissLynch
Smark1995
Catalanotto
DammitChrist
Proc
La Parka
Chris22
KFStyles
Inside Cradle
fabi1982
TroutMaskReplica
MrFlash
ThirdMan
BReal73
emerald-fire
(no entry)
People Power
Rookie of the Year
keithf40
VitoCorleoneX
Hephaesteus
thatonewwefanguy
Mister Abigail
Scoring in my post above. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mutant God

Are you going to do a 2nd one for the Womens lol


----------



## Inside Cradle

Remember that the other Rumble bonus points predictions also count towards your Royal Rumble match score too. Let's hope it's fun! 😬


----------



## Inside Cradle

Mutant God said:


> Are you going to do a 2nd one for the Womens lol


I considered doubling it up but let's stick to just the one this time 😊

Don't get angry if your corresponding women's number does well 😄


----------



## La Parka

Lucky number 13.


----------



## Inside Cradle

Uh-oh, Reigns is on first... This could be bad.


----------



## BlissLynch

So just wondering. Seth won by DQ. Technically though Reigns retained. Who gets the points?


----------



## Inside Cradle

BlissLynch said:


> So just wondering. Seth won by DQ. Technically though Reigns retained. Who gets the points?


Seth Rollins won the match.


----------



## Mutant God

Inside Cradle said:


> Here we go!
> These were drawn once, at random using random.org (take it up with the booking committee if you're unhappy)
> *Royal Rumble (Men's) entrant numbers:*
> 
> Mutant God
> Scoring in my post above. Good luck everyone!





Mutant God said:


> 6. Becky
> 5. Roman
> 4. Miz & Mrs
> *3. Sasha Banks (WRR)*
> 2. Lashley
> *1. AJ Styles (RR)*


....How did both my picks get my number?


----------



## Mister Abigail

Can someone please do my score, I don't know who got most eliminations and iron stuff. I did draw Brock at 30 too.

6. *Becky Lynch* (c) vs. Doudrop
5. *Roman Reigns* (c) vs. Seth Rollins
4. *Edge & Beth Phoenix* vs. Miz & Maryse
3. *Brock Lesnar* (c) vs. Bobby Lashley
2. Women's Royal Rumble - Bayley
1. Men's Royal Rumble - Brock Lesnar

1. Predict the final four in Men's Royal Rumble - Brock Lesnar, Big E, Rey Mysterio and Austin Theory
2. Predict the final four in Women's Royal Rumble - Bayley, Charlotte Flair, Sasha Banks and Bianca Belair
3. Most eliminations in Men's Royal Rumble - Omos
4. Most eliminations in Women's Royal Rumble - Bianca
5. Iron Man in Men's Royal Rumble - Rey Mysterio
6. Iron Woman in Women's Royal Rumble - Bianca


----------



## Inside Cradle

*The Road to WrestleMania begins!

RESULTS*

_[edited following an admin error regarding Iron Woman times]_

We had a wonderful 28 entries, including some new and returning players. This made for filling the Rumble match quite straightforward and hopefully a lot of fun. Thanks all for getting involved.

Whilst some aspects of this show seemed blindingly obvious (particularly as the show progressed), many - the Rumble spots in particular - were less so. In addition, Roman Reigns hasn't won a Premium Live Event/PPV match since November and it's playing havoc...


*Who's going to WrestleMania?*

The player with the most points from the bonuses - the Rumble predictions, plus your randomly assigned entry to the Men's Rumble match - was promised a Forum Championship match at WrestleMania having won the Forum Royal Rumble!

*Royal Rumbe results: predictions and entry*

1. *Men's Final Four:* Brock Lesnar, Drew McIntyre, Shane McMahon, Riddle (1 each)
2. *Women's Final Four:* Ronda Rousey, Charlotte Flair, Shayna Baszler, Bianca Belair (1 each)
3. *Men's eliminations; Most*: AJ Styles (2), *second-most: *Brock Lesnar (1)
4. *Women's eliminations; Most:* Charlotte Flair (2), *second-most:* Ronda Rousey (1)
5. *Iron Man:* AJ Styles (2), *second:* Austin Theory (1)
6. *Iron Woman:* Bianca Belair (2), *second:* Liv Morgan (1)
_(16 points max)_


*Your Royal Rumble entry (no predictions necessary):

Winner *(2): Brock Lesnar [#30]
*Runner-up* (1): Drew McIntyre [#21]
*Final four* (1): Brock Lesnar, Drew McIntyre, Shane McMahon [#28], Riddle [#20]
*Any elimination* (1): AJ Styles [#1], Austin Theory [#3], Ridge Holland [#5], Sami Zayn [#8], Omos [#11], Ricochet [#12], Chad Gable [#13], Dominik [#14], Corbin [#15], Rick Boogs [#18], Madcap Moss [#19], Riddle [#20], Drew McIntyre [#21], Kevin Owens [#22], Rey Mysterio [#23], Otis [#25], Bad Bunny [#27], Shane McMahon [#28], Randy Orton [#29], Brock Lesnar [#30]
*Most eliminations* (1): AJ Styles
*Iron Man* (1): AJ Styles
_(6 points max)_

In a change to the original advertising, *ThirdMan *is the winner of the Royal Rumble with 11 points (no wonder he wanted a recount)! Let’s take nothing away from this deserved win and excellent predictions – an admin error doesn’t make it less so.

Calling four from the final eight (across both matches), along with Flair most eliminations, Belair iron woman and Theory lasting second-longest in the men’s gives him his WrestleMania title shot for the Forum Championship


*keith's reign continues*

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) - 22
Inside Cradle - 17

Several predictions were different here but the real swing was keith calling Lashley to win the WWE Championship, whilst Inside Cradle did not. I ignored the noise and rumours - similarly with Ronda Rousey. It has been costly 😢

*People Power*'s big score of 27 sees them go second in the Forum Championship table after a consistent run of good form. Congratulations, you'll be getting the title match at Elimination Chamber in February! 👏

emerald-fire, La Parka and DammitChrist hover in the main event shadows as they look for that big push.


_IC Championship:_
keithf40 (c) - 22
BlissLynch - 20

The challenger fared slightly better here but couldn't take The Tribal Keith out. It was a similar story, with BlissLynch opting for Lesnar to retain.

Highest scorer of the night was *People Power* with 27. They called Belair to be the Iron Woman and that swing brought in the win. Congratulations, you’ll be getting an IC title shot at Elimination Chamber!


*emerald on fire 🔥*

_TV Championship:_
emerald-fire (c) - 25
fabi1982 - 17

Here was another challenger who didn't enjoy a great but emerald-fire (initially thought to have the highest score of the night) scored an excellent 25 points to retain. This included four points assigned to Ronda Rousey on the regular predictions. Very brave, very impressive stuff 👌



_1 v 1 matches & TV Championship picture:_

Five new entrants were added to the bottom of the card, with the division divided into four sections, where competitors can only face those in their section in hope of moving up the card.










Randomly drawn section matches:

*TV Championship contention matches:*

fabi1982 - 17 - 19 - Proc *
keithf40 - 22 - 26 - MrFlash
Inside Cradle - 17 - 25 - emerald-fire (C)
BlissLynch - 20 - 27 - People Power

MrFlash moves up and is on a five month undefeated run, including three wins.

thatonewwefanguy - 10 - 26 - ThirdMan
Smark1995 - 22 - 26 - CTv2
DammitChrist - 24 - 20 - Chelsea
InfamousGerald - 22 - 19 - Banez

DammitChrist's consecutive wins at PLEs keeps him on 0, having lost a win from his total way back at Money in the Bank. Dammit is now on a four month run where -1 will disappear each time - any win is basically worth three 👀

La Parka - 23 - 13 - Mutant God
KFStyles - 25 - 21 - Hephaesteus
Chris22 - 25 - 21 - TroutMaskReplica

KFStyles moves up, as do La Parka and Chris22 who, as described above, removed -1 scores from MITB and also bagged wins.

VitoCorleoneX - 23 - 17 - BReal73
Rookie of the Year - 17 - 22 - Leviticus
Mister Abigail - 20 - 14 - Catalanotto

It's was a great night for some newbies and returning players as VitoColeoneX, Leviticus and Mister Abigail all win bagged wins. Congratulations to all of you 👊

*fabi1982*'s loss (which was originally a win and the only result that changed) complicates things as *MrFlash* moves level at the top. Therefore, both will challenge emerald-fire at Elimination Chamber!

Updated TV Championship table


*Elimination Chamber card (Saturday 19 February)* - I miss Sundays 😩

_Forum Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. People Power

*If this is the last PLE/PPV before WrestleMania as expected, keith can keep his scheduled match with ThirdMan one-on-one by winning and staying top of the table. keith would be entitled to a rematch should People Power win.

_IC Championship:_
keithf40 (c) vs. People Power

_TV Championship:_
emerald-fire (c) vs. fabi1982 vs. MrFlash

_1 v 1 matches:_
TBD

*All Royal Rumble predictions*
*Forum Championship Latest Standings*


*Stats of the night:*


26 players lost a combined 111 points on Roman Reigns losing
Chris22 and Proc took four and three points away respectively from Seth Rollins winning
Split of the night (including Rumbles) was Lesnar vs. Lashley; where it was 13-15 in favour of The Almighty to win the title. 89% of players (25) used their two or three pointer on this prediction
All 28 players called Lynch to win - 22 players collected six points from this
17 players predicted Lesnar to win the Rumble, along with 20 players who called Ronda Rousey. 10 players correctly called both - congratulations to you all!
thatonewwefanguy opted to choose entry numbers rather than wrestlers to win Rumbles, so he got Ricochet and Ivory 😂
Only CTv2 called two of the final four in the Men's Rumble; Lesnar and McIntyre 👏
8 players correctly called AJ Styles to be the Iron Man to score two points; 6 players got a point for Austin Theory lasting second longest overall
Nobody called AJ Styles to have the most eliminations; two players scored a point for Lesnar having second-most
9 players scored points for guessing three of the final four in the Women's Rumble
9 players had Flair for most eliminations; three called Rousey, in second, for a point

Thanks for playing everyone 🙌


See you at Elimination Chamber!


----------



## ThirdMan

@Inside Cradle 

*Charlotte wasn't the Iron Woman of the Rumble, Bianca was (47:30), followed by Liv Morgan.

You're gonna need to recalculate, unfortunately.*


----------



## Inside Cradle

WTF 🤦‍♂️

WWE have screwed me. Their records showed Flair with most time, Ripley second


----------



## ThirdMan

@Inside Cradle

Here are the Top 5:


47m 30s: Bianca Belair
37m 20s: Liv Morgan
36m 17s: Natalya
31m 25s: Charlotte Flair
30m 58s: Rhea Ripley

Bianca Belair has actually been the Iron Woman the past three Women's Rumbles.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Inside Cradle said:


> thatonewwefanguy opted to choose entry numbers rather than wrestlers to win Rumbles, so he got Ricochet and Ivory 😂


ok, i didnt know who all was in the match and i didnt feel like thinking so i chose #12 and #18 which was a bad idea


----------



## Inside Cradle

ThirdMan said:


> @Inside Cradle
> 
> Here are the Top 5:
> 
> 
> 47m 30s: Bianca Belair
> 37m 20s: Liv Morgan
> 36m 17s: Natalya
> 31m 25s: Charlotte Flair
> 30m 58s: Rhea Ripley
> 
> Bianca Belair has actually been the Iron Woman the past three Women's Rumbles.


Yeah, they've changed how they had it on WWE before. I even went and double-checked.

Thanks for the heads up, I'll get it altered now. Apologies in advance all 🙏


----------



## Inside Cradle

thatonewwefanguy said:


> ok, i didnt know who all was in the match and i didnt feel like thinking so i chose #12 and #18 which was a bad idea


But funny 😀


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

Inside Cradle said:


> But funny 😀


i am willing to come to terms with that, i made a funny


----------



## Inside Cradle

I have edited the results (above). 

My sincerest apologies for the oversight and error on the Iron Woman scores. This was, of course, an honest mistake (I certainly didn't benefit either way) and one I tried to avoid but I've somehow been tripped up along the way.

Unfortunately the recount does alter a couple of fairly major areas; apologies to BReal73 for getting your hopes up on the Rumble (a great debut effort nonetheless), emerald-fire on the false claim of top scorer (though you remain TV champ!) and fabi1982 who is the only unfortunate one to have a 1v1 result altered - but you do keep your TV title shot for next month.

It should take nothing away from those that achieved the best scores having made the re-count, so extra special congratulations to ThirdMan on the Rumble win, MrFlash for getting into the TV title picture and People Power who is in double title contention next month!

Sorry once more and I hope to see everyone back for Elimination Chamber!


----------



## ThirdMan

I'M GOIN' TO WRESTLEMANIA!!

_Points at Mania sign_

_Sign catches on fire again...oops._


(Anyways, thanks for going to the trouble of re-counting @Inside Cradle , as it was probably very time-consuming. I didn't necessarily expect to _win_ the Rumble, but I knew myself and others had another two points coming to us with the Belair Iron Woman thing. Cheers.  )


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

I tried to be a nice guy. I tried to play by the rules but enough is enough.

So here's what's going to happen. Chris22, you beat me fair and square. Good for you. Next time our paths cross, I'll find out where you live, go to your place and smath everything there into tiny little pieces, until the biggest one fits in the small end of a pencil sharpener.

And whoever is unfortunate enough to be pitted against me at Elimination Chamber, take my advice: don't bother submitting or I'll have to find another creative yet ultimately empty threat once you've beaten me make you wish you were into curling rather than wrestling. 

And feel free to consider this my official heel turn.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy

TroutMaskReplica said:


> I tried to be a nice guy. I tried to play by the rules but enough is enough.
> 
> So here's what's going to happen. Chris22, you beat me fair and square. Good for you. Next time our paths cross, I'll find out where you live, go to your place and smath everything there into tiny little pieces, until the biggest one fits in the small end of a pencil sharpener.
> 
> And whoever is unfortunate enough to be pitted against me at Elimination Chamber, take my advice: don't bother submitting or I'll have to find another creative yet ultimately empty threat once you've beaten me make you wish you were into curling rather than wrestling.
> 
> And feel free to consider this my official heel turn.


good thing i got chip in a cage, you aint gotta worry about me


----------

